# 4 those burning motors



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

alrighty here we go. for those of u burning ur motors i though id post up my motor after 6 months of use on 108v. i high temped silicone the copper leads that connects the fields together and liquid eletrical taped the halo or brush plate as it is know as.... if u do this just dont liquid electrical tape the inside of the brush retainer or the brush will not slide easily inside of it... u can get the high temp silicone and liquid electrical tape from orchard supply... in doing these things will HELP prevent motor meltdown from arcing inside and heat... 
oh and my motor is a prestolite plus motor.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

try it with a saco comp tey dont hold eoither way i believe that has alot to do w the fact its a plus..but good looking out


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Aug 30 2008, 08:04 PM~11480714
> *try it with a saco comp tey dont hold eoither way i believe that has alot to do w the fact its a plus..but good looking out
> *



oh my motor is still working with no issues... i took the pic with my cell phone and the motor was a lil dirty still. but i want to try a sacro pro from pro hopper, but when i went to order one they were like 2 weeks out


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

i cant really see it that well........................can u make the pics bigger please........ :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:angry: u already resized them.........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 30 2008, 08:11 PM~11480741
> *i cant really see it that well........................can u make the pics bigger please........ :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


lol oh i knew i was gonna get my balls busted for it. i seen u lurking on layitlow. i knew i had to change it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 30 2008, 08:12 PM~11480751
> *:angry: u already resized them.........
> *


oh dont worry, im sure ill fuck up sometime and youll catch me slippin...or youll get someone else lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 30 2008, 07:07 PM~11480721
> *oh my motor is still working with no issues... i took the pic with my cell phone and the motor was a lil dirty still.  but i want to try a sacro pro from pro hopper, but when i went to order one they were like 2 weeks out
> *


mine look just like that and i didnt do anything to them :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 31 2008, 08:54 AM~11482787
> *mine look just like that  and i didnt do anything to them :uh:
> *



lol ya but ur running less voltage to each lol


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

i've noticed that given tha motor it's own ground also make's a diff. too in motor life. 

just my 02


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

KingFish, 
Are those( the places that you insulate better) the main places for shorts in the motors? Do you find real evidnece of arching in these particular places you specify? And is the arching from subjecting the motors to more voltage and amperage than they're actually built for, or would this occur over time running the motor at 12 volts also?
Good of you to take the time to post this.


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Sep 1 2008, 06:28 AM~11488454
> *i've noticed that given tha motor it's own ground also make's a diff. too in motor life.
> 
> just my 02
> *


You are talking about drilling the motor case and installing a screw and nut to externally ground from, yes? Connections ARE crucial, as you can KILL a motor quickly with the motor drawing like hell when the connections are shitty.
Thanks.


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

maybe high light the areas that your talking about in Windows Paint


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@Sep 1 2008, 09:56 AM~11489325
> *maybe high light the areas that your talking about in Windows Paint
> *


 Seems to me that KF is saying to insulate the "solder connections," on the stator connections (both sides of brush plate) of motor, is that right, KF?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

you want to try and stop ground arch


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

dc motor tips ,lots of pics!!!


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 1 2008, 01:23 PM~11490415
> *dc motor tips ,lots of pics!!!
> *


 Great motor tips!!!!!! Thanks Boss...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Sep 1 2008, 12:56 PM~11489907
> *Seems to me that KF is saying to insulate the "solder connections,"  on the stator connections (both sides of brush plate) of motor, is that right, KF?
> *



yes homie. i was never good on all the technical terms of the insides and outs of the motor. but yes. and ill mark the pictures on MS PAINT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

okay all the sections u see with a BLUE </span>dots or markings is what i insulated using high temp silicone. i even high temp siliconed that exposed copper wires on the brushes where it meets the graphite brush


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Sep 1 2008, 07:28 AM~11488454
> *i've noticed that given tha motor it's own ground also make's a diff. too in motor life.
> 
> just my 02
> *



yes this does HELP.. *its not a end all solution to keeping a motor from self destruction, but any bit u can do will help.* adding a ground stud either by drilling and taping it to the casing or just welding 1 to the casing will help with electrical run off. otherwise ur motor grounds itself thru the block. some blocks are steel some are aluminum. so ur creating a more efficient ground connection for the motor. plus with motors being over $65.00 each, any bit of help u can give it from keeping from getting hot as fast and creating a much more stable ground the lil longer life youll have with ur motor.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Sep 1 2008, 09:45 PM~11492718
> *Great motor tips!!!!!!  Thanks Boss...
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

So who showed you this trick?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 1 2008, 11:58 PM~11494994
> *So who showed you this trick?
> *


another layitlow member on a forum i had posted a while back about motors


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Good Thread Idea!!!!
This one burned up.. 
I remember way back in the day lona and sons sold fan kits for pumps...
It was a little fan that bolted in-between the motor end-plate and motor.. I thought it was a good idea to keep them cool...but it does nothing for arching and casing spin outs


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*I jb weld the whole bottom of the brushg basket, not lil spots, the whole thing, makes it thicker less likely to arc out

Ricky Bobby guided me down that path  *


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Dam, this is an old ass hopping trick. never thought it would become so popular :cheesy:


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Has no-one else clicked on BossMan's link on page 1? That EternalRollerz site goes all through this stuff. Worth the copy.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

GOOD SHIT :thumbsup: KINGFISH IMMA PM YOU HOMIE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Sep 2 2008, 01:52 PM~11498435
> *Good Thread Idea!!!!
> This one burned up..
> I remember way back in the day lona and sons sold fan kits for pumps...
> ...


i was also thinking about building a bracket for my motors to mount a fan to keep them cool as well. but the name of the game isnt keeping them cooler in the sense of blowing away heat. but to try to stop the heat or rather slow it down


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Sep 2 2008, 03:08 PM~11499014
> *Has no-one else clicked on BossMan's link on page 1?  That EternalRollerz site goes all through this stuff.  Worth the copy.
> *



i have that page kept in my favorites


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Sep 2 2008, 02:07 PM~11498539
> *Dam, this is an old ass hopping trick. never thought it would become so popular :cheesy:
> *



well motors aint cheap lol. any bit helps prolong the life of a motor.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2008, 01:59 PM~11498477
> *I jb weld the whole bottom of the brushg basket, not lil spots, the whole thing, makes it thicker less likely to arc out
> 
> Ricky Bobby guided me down that path
> *



i realized i didnt brush the bottom of the brush plate as well. i forgot to do that part after i high temp siliconed the rivets. im gonna do it. i didnt thing of using jb weld. another good idea


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

I know one thing, I went thru alot of motors so far this year. 7 to be exact even if i get them rebuilt they still cost alot


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Sep 3 2008, 02:39 AM~11504963
> *I know one thing, I went thru alot of motors so far this year. 7 to be exact  even if i get them rebuilt they still cost alot
> *


ya especially when u hop ur car, ur either goin thru motors or coils. and both aint cheap


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 1 2008, 08:17 PM~11493602
> *yes this does HELP.. its not a end all solution to keeping a motor from self destruction, but any bit u can do will help.  adding a ground stud either by drilling and taping it to the casing or just welding 1 to the casing will help with electrical run off.  otherwise ur motor grounds itself thru the block.  some blocks are steel some are aluminum.  so ur creating a more efficient ground connection for the motor.  plus with motors being over $65.00 each, any bit of help u can give it from keeping from getting hot as fast and creating a much more stable ground the lil longer life youll have with ur motor.
> *


so its better to weld a bolt and ground it right?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Sep 3 2008, 10:41 AM~11506545
> *so its better to weld a bolt and ground it right?
> *



my opinion yes. its better to have a the ground stud on the motor and connect a cable from it there to the frame


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

intresting topic-esp when you live in the uk and shipping costs way more than the motor itself!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Sep 4 2008, 12:22 AM~11514065
> *intresting topic-esp when you live in the uk and shipping costs way more than the motor itself!!
> *



just time to move to the states lol


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

your so right there-tho i was in the process of moving to vancouver to live/snowboard/lowrider etc-but got involved with an air hostess and seen to be enjoying the moment! lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Sep 5 2008, 07:18 AM~11524913
> *your so right there-tho i was in the process of moving to vancouver to live/snowboard/lowrider etc-but got involved with an air hostess and seen to be enjoying the moment! lol
> *


haha dam you foool man get you long haired ass over here :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Sep 5 2008, 08:18 AM~11524913
> *your so right there-tho i was in the process of moving to vancouver to live/snowboard/lowrider etc-but got involved with an air hostess and seen to be enjoying the moment! lol
> *


nice gotta love them air hostess


----------



## SMOKEY_BEAR (Apr 17, 2007)

thaw's it make difference where you tap the motor , or is there a specific place the you guys do it at?????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 5 2008, 05:41 PM~11529919
> *nice gotta love them air hostess
> *


great info homie, big thanks, TTT


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

ha ha ha them air hostess's love a lowrider too! i went to a party with about 30 of them-most single/up for it too-but i am afraid it was in the uk/bit far for you guys


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMOKEY_BEAR_@Sep 5 2008, 07:42 PM~11530417
> *thaw's  it make difference where you tap the motor , or is there a specific place the you guys do it at?????
> *



we drill and tap them at the bottom of the casing towards teh block. u just need to make sure that the stud doesnt interfere with the inner workings of the motor. which would be inbetween the field plates


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Sep 6 2008, 12:36 AM~11532983
> *ha ha ha them air hostess's love a lowrider too! i went to a party with about 30 of them-most single/up for it too-but i am afraid it was in the uk/bit far for you guys
> *



well bring some with you when u get back here. u know they like to work as mail order brides lol


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

They sell replacement parts for everything...

I didn't attach all of it just a few pages.. they dont give you GREAT prices until you have $5000 in purchases...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Sep 6 2008, 04:44 AM~11533663
> *They sell replacement parts for everything...
> 
> I didn't attach all of it just a few pages.. they dont give you GREAT prices until you have $5000 in purchases...
> ...


good looking out homie


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Sep 6 2008, 05:44 AM~11533663
> *They sell replacement parts for everything...
> 
> I didn't attach all of it just a few pages.. they dont give you GREAT prices until you have $5000 in purchases...
> ...



hey homie where did u located that info...id like to save it


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 6 2008, 11:07 AM~11534783
> *hey homie where did u located that info...id like to save it
> *


here u go doggie.............

http://www.wms1.com/cgi-bin/page_number.pl?browse=1


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 6 2008, 01:39 PM~11535553
> *here u go doggie.............
> 
> http://www.wms1.com/cgi-bin/page_number.pl?browse=1
> *


ANYBODY GOT THE HOOKUP ON SOME NOIDS IN BULK?? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 6 2008, 01:41 PM~11535566
> *ANYBODY GOT THE HOOKUP ON SOME NOIDS IN BULD??  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 6 2008, 01:44 PM~11535579
> *:dunno:
> *


*
FIXED!!!*



:angry: :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 6 2008, 01:51 PM~11535623
> *
> FIXED!!!
> :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 


oh.....and i can get cases of shit........... :biggrin:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 6 2008, 02:00 PM~11535671
> *:uh:  :uh:
> oh.....and i can get cases of shit........... :biggrin:
> *


   SURE YOU CAN!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 6 2008, 02:03 PM~11535688
> *   SURE YOU CAN!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: 










:0 :0 :0


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 6 2008, 02:05 PM~11535694
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: HOW YOU GONNA COPY AND PAST SOMEBODY ELSE'S PICS?? :twak:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 6 2008, 02:07 PM~11535711
> *:uh:  :uh:  HOW YOU GONNA COPY AND PAST SOMEBODY ELSE'S PICS?? :twak:
> *


 :uh: :uh: ..hold on puto....ill be back


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 6 2008, 02:08 PM~11535714
> *:uh:  :uh: ..hold on puto....ill be back
> *



:nono: :nono: I WOULDN'T TALK LIKE THAT IF I WERE YOU.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 6 2008, 02:14 PM~11535739
> *:nono:  :nono: I WOULDN'T TALK LIKE THAT IF I WERE YOU.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

anyways.........u need some..hit me up........... :biggrin:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 6 2008, 02:16 PM~11535744
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



SLEEP TIGHT!!! :guns: :guns:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 6 2008, 02:21 PM~11535765
> *SLEEP TIGHT!!!
> *


 :ugh: thanks.....next you'll offer to tuck me in?? :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SMOKEY_BEAR (Apr 17, 2007)

i went to the website an i can not fine the prices how can I get them :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

TERMITATED!! MUFASOWNED....LOL...... JUST INSTIGATING...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Sep 1 2008, 08:28 AM~11488454
> *i've noticed that given tha motor it's own ground also make's a diff. too in motor life.
> 
> just my 02
> *



i have been meaning to do that for a long time now.


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Sep 7 2008, 12:47 PM~11540696
> *TERMITATED!!      MUFASOWNED....LOL......        JUST INSTIGATING...
> *


LEARN HOW TO SPELL FIRST BEFORE YOU START TO CLOWN YOU FUCKEN ****!!! :0 :0


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

FUCK-EN NEWBIE.......IM NOT THE ONLY ONE....


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Sep 7 2008, 01:58 PM~11541056
> *FUCK-EN  NEWBIE.......IM NOT THE ONLY ONE....
> *



BAWAHAHAHA KICK ROCKS LEVA!!


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 1 2008, 04:23 PM~11490415
> *dc motor tips ,lots of pics!!!
> *


saved to favorites


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 6 2008, 01:16 PM~11535744
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

bringing it back to the top lol


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

I like the topic learning. ttt


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@Dec 11 2008, 09:54 PM~12405751
> *I like the topic learning.  ttt
> *


and layitlow is the place to learn lol


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hey i called that company today to find prices for HD motors 

he said $218 per motor.

wow.

i dont mind paying alot of money but i think they just made that up.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dam 218 per motor maybe u should just buy the prestolite plus motor


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 1 2008, 02:23 PM~11490415
> *dc motor tips ,lots of pics!!!
> *


thanks for the link


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 15 2008, 10:46 PM~12440973
> *hey i called that company today to find prices for HD motors
> 
> he said $218 per motor.
> ...


ya u can get a prestolite plus motor for about 130 to 150.... or u can get the saco pro motors from pro hopper, or u can get motors from CCE and blackmagic. but 218.00 that guy pulled a price out of his ass on that one


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah i know.

its no big deal i will call back and ask for another salesman.

then have my girl call.

they dont realize that there is money to be made if they just do their job.

i own two businesses and have learned to never try to run someone off by quoting a high price. or thinking that they may not be able to afford what i sell.

and what if i was really ready to buy 50 to 100 motors.

respect us and you will make money --- ignore us and end up sitting at your desk the rest of the day waiting for someone to call.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 16 2008, 09:27 PM~12450327
> *yeah i know.
> 
> its no big deal i will call back and ask for another salesman.
> ...


yep pretty much. my and my mom walked into macys one day with $10,000.00 in her purse to buy some jewelry and she was dressed in sweat pants and shit. and no one wanted to help us. so finally we asked for a manager and he came over and we layed out the stack of cash and told him, we were gonna spend this here but since no one wanted to help us we picked it back up off the table and went somewhere else. that guys jaw dropped


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

yes been doing that since 89.

get off work with money and people judge on looks.

but bust them later.

ask for the manger when you come back in and see the look on the helps face.

BUT it lets us in business know to treat everyone good. and assume the sale.

real talk

by the way ive been getting into our new building (karate school)signing the lease tomorrow -- i got your cell number <KINGFISH>and will call tomorrow. to talk about this monster green dump i got here.

peace


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Some guys I hate now (long story) told me a story about selling cars at a local dealership...
Its in downtown Albany so lots of people passed it all day long... Bums would wonder in to the lots and hide/steal parts/stuff..... One day this guy with a Beer/Alcohol stained beard was wondering around the lot and these two guys were fighting over who was going to kick him off the lot...


Long Story Short the guy purchased a brand new crew cab dually with bank checks!!!!!


DONT JUDGE A BOOK BY ITS COVER


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 19 2008, 06:53 AM~12473814
> *Some guys I hate now (long story) told me a story about selling cars at a local dealership...
> Its in downtown Albany so lots of people passed it all day long... Bums would wonder in to the lots and hide/steal parts/stuff.....  One day this guy with a Beer/Alcohol stained beard was wondering around the lot and these two guys were fighting over who was going to kick him off the lot...
> Long Story Short the guy purchased a brand new crew cab dually with bank checks!!!!!
> ...



damn someones up real early


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Some people think vented motors are no good...... 

THE REASON...... Oxygen ='s Fuel For Fire!!


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 19 2008, 05:27 AM~12473863
> *damn someones up real early
> *


Good Morning Tony


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

after the wrap and mods to the motor how many batteries max can you use.

and which motor to use 

prestolite mdy
saco
HD

etc.

thanks for any answers.


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 1 2008, 11:14 PM~11493562
> *okay all the sections u see with a BLUE </span>dots or markings is what i insulated using high temp silicone.  i even high temp siliconed that exposed copper wires on the brushes where it meets the graphite brush
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

ITS TOO BAD TECHNOLOGY IN THE RC CAR WORLD MOVES FASTER THAN THAT IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD.

ANYONE READING THIS WITH SOME PULL SHOULD TAKE WHAT RC CARS HAVE ALREADY HARNESSED AND PRODUCE THE SAME FOR LOWRIDERS.

A BRUSHLESS DC POWERED MOTOR 


http://www.redrc.net/2007/06/trinity-relea...rushless-motor/

THEY OF COURSE USE A SPEED CONTROL TO CONVERT POWER


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 28 2008, 08:11 PM~12546673
> *after the wrap and mods to the motor how many batteries max can you use.
> 
> and which motor to use
> ...



eventually the motors are gonna burn up. its just tryin to pro long their life to get good use out of them. i mean who wants to spend $65 on up for a motor to have it burn out in one weekend... these are just a few tips and tricks that i have learned myself and seem to work well


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

just have to take care of them motors....although on 48v and now 36v i still have the same 2 prestolite motors i got with my showtime setup back in dec 04 and now i have them on my back pumps of my black magic setup.... still goin strong with those motors...just have good grounds and dont abuse your equipment and you can get plenty of play time on it and have money to spend on front pump motors lol


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

why doesnt anyone motor maker do it strait from manufacturing plant this siliconing , i figured if one producer did, they would beat competitors in sales even if they sold for 10-15 bucks more?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Dec 30 2008, 12:37 AM~12557540
> *why doesnt anyone motor maker do it strait from manufacturing plant this siliconing , i figured if one producer did, they would beat competitors in sales even if they sold for 10-15 bucks more?
> *


cuz they are 12v motors...put em on 12v and they will last a long ass time.. put them on 96v and they life span is shortened...just like solenoids, they are 12v and use em at 12v such as for the ford trucks to the starter youll get a long ass life. throw them on a higher voltage then they wont last as long....thats why its up to us to find tricks and ways to save em.. and who wants to pay more money on an already expensive motor when u can do the job urself for 5 to 10 bucks urself and u got the product to do it to more motors when u get em...


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

nah i just ment a company can benefit by doing it better n making a lil change while selling more product! I went threw 3 motors in one day for the love of the game, but im retired now!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Dec 30 2008, 01:15 AM~12557808
> *nah i just ment a company can benefit by doing it better n making a lil change while selling more product! I went threw 3 motors in one day for the love of the game, but im retired now!
> *


ouch 3 motor in a day.... in these days that can break the bank now lol


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

see the thing is in lowrider, you dont know how the conclusion was made that the choices in front of us are the best options. out of a dozen motor styles, if only a couple were tried, and the best of those 2 was picked, the other 10 could have some potential no one knows about.

of course i could be wrong and every spec was looked at and evaluated down to a science, to choose the best option. But since pumps have virtually looked and functioned the same as they did when they were taken off of delivery truck gates, I'm guessing theres more potential out there. I mean theres no telling how bad our kids will be laughing at the setups we had, when they have little compact lightweight setups that smash the bumper, never need maintainence, and cosr nothing


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 30 2008, 02:31 PM~12561303
> *see the thing is in lowrider, you dont know how the conclusion was made that the choices in front of us are the best options. out of a dozen motor styles, if only a couple were tried, and the best of those 2 was picked, the other 10 could have some potential no one knows about.
> 
> of course i could be wrong and every spec was looked at and evaluated down to a science, to choose the best option. But since pumps have virtually looked and functioned the same as they did when they were taken off of delivery truck gates, I'm guessing theres more potential out there. I mean theres no telling how bad our kids will be laughing at the setups we had, when they have little compact lightweight setups that smash the bumper, never need maintainence, and cosr nothing
> *



if thats the case ill be making my kids do it the hard way lol...best to learn that way


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> Our kids probably won't even bother with hopping. Hasn't just about everything allready been acheived in hopping? 80 inch singles, 100 + radicals, 6 batt dancers, air dancers, flippers, floaters, etc.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 4 2009, 09:10 PM~12907806
> *
> Our kids probably won't even bother with hopping. Hasn't just about everything  allready been acheived in hopping?  80 inch singles, 100 + radicals, 6 batt dancers, air dancers, flippers, floaters, etc.
> *


 :no: not in rochester and thats all that counts :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 4 2009, 07:18 PM~12907878
> *:no: not in rochester and thats all that counts :biggrin:
> *



lol, yeah, no matter what I do with a car, I'm sure to impress,or at least catch some positive attention for every single methabilly around me.

80+" singles on clean, driven lowriders with less equipment and more luxuries is always a positive future of lowriding, to dream about if nothing less


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> > Our kids probably won't even bother with hopping. Hasn't just about everything allready been acheived in hopping? 80 inch singles, 100 + radicals, 6 batt dancers, air dancers, flippers, floaters, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> true..but im in it to impress myself and gain more knowledge and ways of doing things better than before....try to reach a goal i hope to accomplish with my car and not cheat by adding weight and shit like that....


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

yeah, those are all good points. Its just funny to watch a video of car doing 70s and they say its "chippin", meanwhile, we're stuck at 50 !

Tryin to figure it all out on our own is the fun part. If I new the "secret formula" for hittin the big #'s, than there woudn't be anything to look forward to.


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

will a starter/ alternator rebuild shop have an armature for one of our motors?? 
i have a good saco case but i got it wet (running open pickup bed) and now the stator is all pitted out (where the brushes hit).
i want to make a fresh motor for a spare for cheap. has anyone found just an armature??


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 7 2009, 08:20 PM~12937241
> *yeah, those are all good points.  Its just funny to watch a video of car doing 70s and they say its "chippin", meanwhile, we're stuck at 50 !
> 
> Tryin to figure it all out on our own is the fun part.  If I new the "secret formula" for hittin the big #'s, than there woudn't be anything to look forward to.
> *



u have to meet some good people along the way or are willing to help out in gettin the cars to bumper without adding weight....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Feb 7 2009, 08:24 PM~12937287
> *will a starter/ alternator rebuild shop have an armature for one of our motors??
> i have a good saco case but i got it wet (running open pickup bed) and now the stator is all pitted out (where the brushes hit).
> i want to make a fresh motor for a spare for cheap. has anyone found just an armature??
> *



its worth a shot....give them a call and see if they can help u in locating a armature......or if someone who blew their casing up can just sell u the armature...that would work...dont feel bad though about pitting ur motor..i had put my prestolite plus motor on my homies piston pump cuz i had a motor on mine already...he blew a shaft seal and oil got all inside that pump and the armature was toast after hitting the switch a few more times..pitted it badly...but i sold my casing to another homie who blew busted the ground stud and arched the brush plate...but the armature was good...


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

In Mexico Last i remember it was 18-48 bucks to rebuild one but that was back in 99-02!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

comin back from page whatever the fuck lol


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

so king lets see how u mount the stud for ground to the motor please!! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Jul 21 2009, 03:14 PM~14540341
> *so king lets see how u mount the stud for ground to the motor please!!  :biggrin:
> *


theres 2 ways.. the nice and clean way, or the easy way lol

1. nice and clean way is to punch the casing near the bottom in the middle of the field plates..then drill a hole and tap it. then from the inside thread in the bolt u want to use, then ontop of the casing put a nut on it and tighten it down so it wont spin...then add ur ground wire and 2nd nut

2. quick way...remove the armature from inside the casing grind the chrome off the casing where u want to attach the stud (if its a chrome casing) then put a wet rag inside the casing against where the stud is going to be..then weld the stud to the casing..


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2009, 04:38 PM~14541861
> *theres 2 ways.. the nice and clean way, or the easy way lol
> 
> 1. nice and clean way is to punch the casing near the bottom in the middle of the field plates..then drill a hole and tap it. then from the inside thread in the bolt u want to use, then ontop of the casing put a nut on it and tighten it down so it wont spin...then add ur ground wire and 2nd nut
> ...


sound simple enough, now lets see some pics por favor


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

i herd the double grounded prestolites are the best when running 8 batts plus? im about to run 8 batteries and wondering where i can purchase one of these motors!!! good info to kingfish!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 21 2009, 11:04 PM~14545464
> *i herd the double grounded prestolites are the best when running 8 batts plus? im about to run 8 batteries and wondering where i can purchase one of these motors!!! good info to kingfish!
> *


i believe u can get them on ebay for $135.00, but i havent checking in a while..i also know someone on LIL is selling them for like $150.00 each...they are good motors...if u put in a lil work to them like ive shown you can definately increase ur chances of getting good life out of the motor


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Jul 21 2009, 10:45 PM~14545282
> *sound simple enough, now lets see some pics por favor
> *



man unfortunately, i dont have pics of that process...just about the only pic i dont have lol...


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

i found them on a website thanks!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 22 2009, 12:02 AM~14546015
> *i found them on a website thanks!
> *


no problem.


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

hilo sells motors already modified just got to pay a lil more but it worth it! i got ahold of one a while back for somone i know, the went from 37 to 42 street the frame gave ought though! yikes


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jul 22 2009, 01:34 AM~14546659
> *hilo sells motors already modified just got to pay a lil more but it worth it! i got ahold of one a while back for somone i know, the went from 37 to 42 street the frame gave ought though! yikes
> *


yes theres definately modifications you can do to them...internally


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

dont you have your own topic to hang out in


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 22 2009, 11:30 PM~14556694
> *dont you have your own topic to hang out in
> *



i hang out in any topic i like lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2009, 10:32 PM~14556725
> *i hang out in any topic i like lol
> *


you need to stay in a little pond the ocean is to big for a little fish such as your self :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 22 2009, 10:39 PM~14556818
> *you need to stay in a little pond the ocean is to big for a little fish such as your self :0
> *


oh shit :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

just hold the switch maiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnn when u see smoke ease up a bit


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 22 2009, 11:39 PM~14556818
> *you need to stay in a little pond the ocean is to big for a little fish such as your self :0
> *



Umm ur a dick lol


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2009, 10:58 PM~14545974
> *man unfortunately, i dont have pics of that process...just about the only pic i dont have lol...
> *


damn u scuba steve......lol!! if u get a chance to mspaint one out lmk thanks!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Jul 23 2009, 10:37 AM~14559513
> *damn u scuba steve......lol!! if u get a chance to mspaint one out lmk thanks!!
> *



just send me ur motor lol....but really its so easy even a cave man can do it lol...just weld a stud to ur motor casing and thats ur ground...or drill a hole and tap the hole and screw teh stud in from the inside of the case...and if u like u can weld that part to make sure it dont bad out...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oldy but a goody...ttt


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

whats up fellas


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2009, 10:01 AM~15163256
> *whats up fellas
> *


you n godson still not got that room :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 23 2009, 12:48 PM~15164266
> *you n godson still not got that room  :biggrin:
> *



hey now this is a non **** topic lol...lets not turn it fruity


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Hopefully this topic is still helping people out


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

just need 2 find somebody that knows what their doing!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Oct 3 2009, 12:01 AM~15255318
> *just need 2 find somebody that knows what their doing!!
> *


lol. Your cars working still lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 94CADDY (Apr 22, 2008)

nice diagrams homie, good lookin out..


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 2 2009, 10:58 PM~15255304
> *Hopefully this topic is still helping people out
> *


*Ok i got 2 Questions, I have the old school doube plus motors on my back pumps are they all comp. motors? 
Could you tell me step by step how to reset my piston pumps so i know they are done right? I will be puttin nitrogen in them?*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Jun 14 2010, 09:33 PM~17787780
> *Ok i got 2 Questions, I have the old school doube plus motors on my back pumps are they all comp. motors?
> Could you tell me step by step how to reset my piston pumps so i know they are done right? I will be puttin nitrogen in them?
> 
> ...


u have to dump the car in the front....then either remove the schrader valve on the gas side of the pump or have someone push the need in and put air or nitrogen on ur oil side to push the piston back.....ones both pistons are pushed back..lock the front up....then slowly unscrew ur filler cap just till u hear the air escaping, or u can press the schrader valve on the block to release the nitrogen out of the oil side of the tank...ones the air is out screw the filler cap back in place..then u add about 15lbs or so to ur gas side...then slowly unscrew ur filler cap...this will allow the piston to push the oil to fill up the entire tank and push the air out..close the filler cap when oil seaps around the threads of the filler cap..then put in ur desired psi in the pumps then dump the front

and ur front pump motors are more than likely CCE motors since they are blackmagic piston pumps...


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

FRIED MY FIRST MOTOR LAST NIGHT :biggrin: THIS TOPIC IS REALLY HELPING ME OUT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Wer did orange juiced come from that truck was dope :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

All the wat to st louie damn that's a lil drive :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 2 2011, 11:27 PM~19774057
> *Wer did orange juiced come from that truck was dope  :biggrin:
> *


Ron from BMH did the truck for some1 and then the owner sold it to some1 else.


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 3 2011, 12:33 AM~19774124
> *Ron from BMH did the truck for some1 and then the owner sold it to some1 else.
> *


----------



## Merc1 (Jun 22, 2021)

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


> my opinion yes. its better to have a the ground stud on the motor and connect a cable from it there to the frame


Hey you guys which job weld is the right one


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


> alrighty here we go. for those of u burning ur motors i though id post up my motor after 6 months of use on 108v. i high temped silicone the copper leads that connects the fields together and liquid eletrical taped the halo or brush plate as it is know as.... if u do this just dont liquid electrical tape the inside of the brush retainer or the brush will not slide easily inside of it... u can get the high temp silicone and liquid electrical tape from orchard supply... in doing these things will HELP prevent motor meltdown from arcing inside and heat...
> oh and my motor is a prestolite plus motor.


Ah, got to love those low voltage setups that kick. 6 Batts will get higher and higher as time goes on.


----------

